# Differences between surges for riders and surges for drivers?



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

This has probably been covered before, but wanted to raise this and talk about it and get others input.

This weekend I used Uber as a rider and noticed there was 2X surge. Curious, I opened my Partners app just to see how busy it was out there. There were no surges appearing on my Partners app - not only in my area but in the entire city. Weird.

Anyway, it was a nice night and I decided to walk some of the way home until the surge finished. During my 45min walk I checked both apps at least 6 more times and saw the same thing - prices were surging at around 2x for Riders, but not appearing at all for Drivers.

This seems a bit funny. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

pretty strange, but IF the rider app was saying surge, when the driver gets the ping,it as well should say surge. So all good IF the driver still gets the surge


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Did you ask your driver, or were they too dumb to know what you are talking about? (How Uber likes them)


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Shock said:


> This has probably been covered before, but wanted to raise this and talk about it and get others input.
> 
> This weekend I used Uber as a rider and noticed there was 2X surge. Curious, I opened my Partners app just to see how busy it was out there. There were no surges appearing on my Partners app - not only in my area but in the entire city. Weird.
> 
> ...


The driver app is slow and not in real time. There is a 3 to 5 minute delay. It changes quick and the drivers are the last to get the update.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> The driver app is slow and not in real time. There is a 3 to 5 minute delay. It changes quick and the drivers are the last to get the update.


If it were a delay it would be a 45 min delay


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

No, there is no difference. A trip has a surge value, there is no "rider surge multiplier" or "driver surge multiplier".


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

glados said:


> No, there is no difference. A trip has a surge value, there is no "rider surge multiplier" or "driver surge multiplier".


There is a delay! Just like when your car shows up on the app and the blue dot is really your location.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I was standing in front of a passenger who I was teaching how to use Uber. I was in a 2.0 surge. She tried to ping me but it dropped her request and said there has been a fare change or something. She tried again and we both had 2.0. She looked at me and I said "_Same as taxi in a 2.0 surge"_, she said _"screw taking a taxi."
_
TLDR: The apps align the surge when the passenger makes the request it seems.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Shock said:


> During my 45min walk


 Ain't no one got time for that


----------



## FastestManAlive (Feb 9, 2016)

I found that my driver app doesn't always connect when I'm offline. I'll have to "go online " to have it refresh with the surges.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

The rider app is real time and the driver app is delayed. If it's not a busy area, the surge can be gone already when it gets displayed on the driver app


----------

